# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  ghi đĩa cd?

## Men

mình định burn phim ra đĩa vcd băng windows media (win 7) nhưng mà không biết burn ra có xem được trên đâu đĩa thông dụng không nữa! ai có thể giả đáp cho mình không nhĩ?[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## daikin

tôi tin là được thôi thằng bạn tôi nó cũng đã burn rồi thỉnh thoảng gặp lỗi thôi bạn hãy dùng nero burn để burn chung vào 1 đĩa, chọn chế độ burn video, bạn có thể convernt đoạn video đó lại phải dùng phần mềm đó

----------


## thuytrang128

hiện nay có rất nhiều phần mềm burn đĩa mới ra cũng rất nhẹ tuy nhiên mình thấy nero burn vẫn là tốt.mà bạn nên tải cái media 10 hoặc 11 chẳng hạn chứ media 7 thì cũ quá rùi bạn ạ

----------


## skygame

thanks các bạn. mình đã làm được rồi

----------


## TruongTamPhong

burn phim ra vdc để xem trên đầu đĩa thông dụng dễ mà .bạn cứ load vào nero rồi burn theo kiểu vcd khi ấy nó tự covernt định dạng mà .

----------

